# DSC pump and sensor



## swatone (Dec 21, 2008)

I recently took my 01 740-il into the dealership to have some things done to it. I have an after market warranty that covered 99% of the repairs. The service guy said my DSC pump and the sensor for it was out and that the pump costs 1700 dollars and the labor would be over 1000 dollars. He also said that the car would be ok to drive without replacing it. The ABS light is on and wont go out. My questions are: 1-Does anyone know where I could get the pump cheaper and 2-Will it hurt my car if it doesnt get replaced. My warranty doesnt cover the pump. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Payback (Jan 11, 2009)

I have purchased parts for my 97' 740iL from:

1. allmercedes.com (sell all euro car parts, cheap overnight price...$20. from Cali to Louisiana)
2. bavauto.com
3. partsgeek.com
4. bmrparts.com (bmw parts recycling....very reputable and warranties their parts)

This is just to name a few sites that exist. You will have good luck by using realoem.com (enter the last 7 of your v.i.n), to find the exact part you need by diagram. This site will give you the part number and the list price so you can price shop from there.

Good Luck Chuck!!! LOL


----------

